# Looking for Italian Tutor nr Verona



## jjandgirls3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all. We are a family of 5 who moved out to Verona in September 2011. Our 3 daughters are aged 5, 11 and 15 and attend local schools. On the whole this is going pretty well but we are looking for a reasonably priced English speaking Italian tutor who can help with homework and speed up their learning of the Italian language, probably 2 hours a week. We live in San Giorgio in Salici, which is just a few miles from Sona. Get in touch if you can help!


----------



## wen20 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Italian education*

Hi,
I am a language teacher [Italian included] in the UK at the moment so could not yet offer tuition for you. However, I hope you don't mind me asking how your relocation is going as we are planning to relocate to the same area. I have a 12 year old daughter who knows a little Italian [I'm currently tutoring her but not easy to motivate when you are surrounded by English!]. My worry is how she would cope in an Italian speaking school. May I ask what kind of support the school have given your children and how are you finding the education system in general? 
Anway, I hope you got fixed up with a tutor.


----------



## jjandgirls3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello. Well it's been a rollercoaster 9 months with mixed success. My youngest is 5 and attends the Materna (nursery) - she found the first 3 months very difficult and hated going to school. However, something clicked eventually and now she loves it. She effortlessly speaks basic Italian with perfect pronunciation and seems to be growing in confidence daily. Her Materna is fabulous-nurturing, caring and have made her feel safe. My middle child attends the Media and is in her 1st year out of 3. I think her journey has been the most consistent. She was understandably anxious for the first weeks but her school has offered her lots of support including Italian language support and an English speaking liason teacher. They adapt her homework for her ability and make sure her growing confidence isn't hampered by testing her beyond her ability. I'm hugely impressed. However, the experience of my teenager at the Seconda (High school) has been appalling. No support and a sink or swim attitude that has left her feeling helpless. She came here as an academic achiever but it's clearly not a great idea to move a 15 year old into an Italian school. The coursework is advanced compared to the same stage in the UK so to not speak fluent Italian and without adequate support it's an uphill battle to stay abreast of the work required. We are now considering returning to the UK to allow her to sit her Standard Grades and Highers. The synopsis is at Materna, Elementare and early Media stages I think the schooling is pretty good and the teaching methods and support for International students is commendable. Beyond that, unless a firm grasp of Italian has been achieved proceed with caution. Please stay in touch and when you move over let me know. Support and friends are essential the first wee while!!!


----------



## wen20 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi again, thanks for sharing your experiences. Its obviously been a more positive experience for your younger girls due to their age so I do feel for your older girl but given time she'll find her feet too. Have you considered moving her down a school year so she can concentrate on her Italian? Its quite common in Italy for pupils to repeat a year. If you are thinking about uni later she could do this instead of maybe taking a gap year before uni. Otherwise, your only option is an international school which would be expensive, of course. Are you still considering a return to the UK? Would this only be a temporary move for your eldest as your younger daughters seem settled and well on the way to being bilingual!
Apart from schooling how does bringing up kids in Italy compare to the UK? I'd be interested to hear your views.
Ciao for now
Wendy


----------



## katewilks (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello
I am (brand) new to the boards, but found your post while searching the site. We will be moving to Verona in September and I am looking for a good (Italian speaking) nursery school near the center for my 3 and 5 year olds. Any advice is much appreciated!
Kate


----------



## jjandgirls3 (Jun 8, 2011)

katewilks said:


> Hello
> I am (brand) new to the boards, but found your post while searching the site. We will be moving to Verona in September and I am looking for a good (Italian speaking) nursery school near the center for my 3 and 5 year olds. Any advice is much appreciated!
> Kate


Hi Kate
Verona is just beautiful and there is much to love about living here. Do you and your children speak any Italian? We live 14km outside of Verona and my younger children attended schools in Sommacampagna. The Materna schools here (there are 2) are both fabulous. The good news is that this is reflective of most Maternas in Italy. It's renowned for excellent early years schooling and I agree it's wonderful. The Italians love children and this is very clear in the nurturing way they teach. It's all play centric and although there is a base curriculum the children are all allowed to be individuals. And if they need cuddles their Maestra (teacher) is always on hand. Classes are split into 3 age groups 2.5-4. 4-5 and 5-6. The tertia (3rd) class includes done basic letter structure lessons for Elementare prep. I think to find the right school you should go and visit a few. The teachers will be happy to show you round and you will hopefully get a good feeling about one. I know I did. My little one took a month or 2 to adapt but once she started to pick up the language she blossomed. I was so impressed at how patient and supportive the staff were. I had to be persistent with Daisy in the early days when she wanted to stay with me but that stage didn't last long. She "graduated" this week and we were so proud as she collected her "diploma" watching her chattering away in perfect Italian to her friends. Good luck!


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey noticed your post and im pretty sure you can still do your standard grades/highers while over there. A lot of colleges now over here are either considering or implenting a online way of doing these. I know the armed forces did this for kids of serviceman on foreign bases). So it may be the case you can do it that way.


----------

